# Injured by a ceiling fan!!!



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

I found a pigeon in my school badly hurt (it hit a fan). I brought it home two days ago. It has shown some recovery, but what is worrying me is that when it drinks water, it just comes out from its chest. I have shown it to a vet, and the vet just said to apply an ointment around the wound. Is there any way I can stop the water from coming out from its chest ( I am not sure whether its his stomach that's hurt or something else)?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Anaha, 
is there another vet you can take the bird to?
It sounds like there is a serious injury which will need to be taken care of asap. The bird might need surgery and antibiotics. 
The water coming out of the chest indicates that there is a deep wound in his chest which tore his crop. He won't be able to eat or drink.
Even if the wound closes up by itself it can cause complications in the future.

Thank you for caring for this little guy.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this injured pigeon.

Please check the lists of resources below to help you find a vet or rehabber:

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

www.wildlifecare.org/list.html


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Anaha,

The hole in the crop has to be addressed sooner or later. I found a bird with a bigger version of the same wound and you can go here and read about it and see the pictures for comparison:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11512

Without more pictures and description from you, it's hard to say how much trouble it's going to be to heal the wound. There are other members who have had wounds like that of different kinds that have handled them in different ways--everything from stitching them up to "managing" the wound until it closed by itself (which isn't easy and depends on the form of the wound).

The problem that Reti is talking about is because there's the inner wound somewhere in the esophagus or "crop" which is not a stomach but rather a "holding tank" for food to moisten up before it goes on to be digested. And there's the outer wound in the skin. If the outer wound in the skin scabs or heals over before the inner one does, then food and water can spill into the space in between and begin to rot which can poison the bird and make it very sick or kill it. Some may already have spilled into that area that needs to be cleaned out.

It can also form a "fistula" which would be like a healed mouth that doesn't close and a some of everything the bird eats and drinks will leak out. That linked thread tells about that pretty well. In your case, we need to seal the inner wound first and let the outer wound "heal by second intention." That means that the outer wound needs to be kept moist so that it doesn't scab over while we monitor the healing of the inner wound.

I have literature that I can send you to take to your vet for suturing puposes if need be. You can email me through this forum by clicking on my name above this post and using the drop-down menu.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Should I give it something to eat? I have been giving it some water and some grains, and it seems to be VERY hungry. I am giving the antibiotic Terramycin as per the doctor's presciption, so that the wound doesn't expand. The pigeon's wound seems to be very deep, and I can see a part of its digestive system. It bled for nearly three hours, I think, before somone told me and then I brought it home. What do I do to make up for its loss of blood?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If the bird feels like eating, then let it eat. It has to keep its strength up. Does any of the grain come out the hole?

Can you take a digital picture of the wound?

If not, it would help if you could describe it in detail like: "it's 1 inch long and is almost horizontal; the edges are jagged/straight; I can see grains down in the hole which is the size of a dime; the wound is halfway between the top of the breastbone and the chin..." something like that.

There's nothing you can do initially about the blood loss except let it regenerate. In the longer term, vitamins and good nutrition will take care of it.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

I will try taking a digital picture, but it struggles a lot. I think it is very afraid. The grains do come out of the wound but they seem softer.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I read your email. For everyone else reading this thread, this was it:

"Thank you for offering to help. I really want to help this pigeon.I have read all the posts. Do you think I really should go for surgery? The pigeon's on antibiotics right now. What is surprising me is that it has lasted this long. Another thing that strikes me is that it walks really fast as if there was no problem. It cannot , however fly. When it drinks water, it suddenly straightens up and it looks as if its breathing hard. I gave it some grains, and when it eats them, it moves it neck all around, as if its having difficulty. Even the grains simply come out from its crop. But it really hungry, and it keeps searching everywhere for something to eat. Will it survive without eating?"

It is difficult for me to imagine a vet letting the bird go out of his office if he thought it needed surgery but maybe he didn't know the wound went that deep.

The pigeon that I found that had been living that way for at least a week had somehow survived. If the wound is in the top of the crop, some food will make it down into the bird by virtue of gravity. If the wound is too low, it will be much harder because too much will leak out. That's why I really need a better description. You may want to re-read the post above as I was editing it as you were typing your email.

I know they can struggle and you may want to wrap him up in a towel with just the head and neck sticking out to do any work on him. If someone else can hold him, that's pretty good, too. Anyhow, you may need to take scissors and carefully trim the feathers around the wound so that you can see it better as well as helping with the picture.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you so much! I will do as you said. I will get my mother to hold the pigeon. The vets around here care mainly for dogs, because people rarely bring pigeons to them. I will send more desciption, probably tomorrow, because it is sleeping now, and I cannot give more description without having it in front of me. If it doesn't struggle too much, I will send photographs.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm going to email you with JPG pictures of the pages from an avian medical book that will apply to your problem. A lot of the language will require you to get definitions online but I think that won't be a problem for you.

Pidgey

For others reading this thread, this was the answer that I sent to Anaha's original email:

"Are you in India?"

"A bird can't survive too long without eating but it's up to the individual bird how long that will be. Some have more muscle and fat to begin with and will last longer than a skinny bird who's already had a hard time. He could last a week or only a couple of days, it's just hard to say. One thing's for certain, though--he's not going to last without eating and drinking until the wound heals.

"What would be best while it's healing is for you to keep it in something that's not dark but not well lit either and is small enough that it can't move around a lot. This will calm the bird. Make sure that it has a bowl of water and a bowl of seeds that it can see. It'll be best to keep them far enough apart that it won't get the seed in the water and vice-versa.

"I'm going to email you pictures of pages from a book that will help you. If you can print them out, you may be able to get your vet to read them and to do the work. Otherwise, you may have to do the work yourself. It's harder to do emotionally than it is to actually perform. You will have to talk with your vet to decide how it's going to get done."

To which Anaha made a short reply:

"Yes I am from India.
I will probably ask another vet, and if he doesn't agree, then I will do it myself. This bird wasn't exactly thin, but it isn't fat either.Its medium sized. I would be glad to get the pictures from the book. The pigeon has chosen some space beneath a table, and it keeps running there.I will try making that area a little dim.
Thanks.
Anaha."


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And this is the note that I sent Anaha along with all the pages of medical text and illustrations:

"There are some 16 different pictures in all. One is a picture off of a page that goes with a caption on page 835. The file names are the actual page numbers except for the picture out of the book which is entitled "Crop Burn.jpg"

Some of the literature deals with a burn in the crop from feeding the bird formula that is too hot. In such a case, the wound occurs from the inside. The normal procedure is described in great detail in these pages. You seem like a smart youngster for your age so I have faith that whatever language you don't understand, you can figure out by way of using Google.com and typing "definition" and the word exactly as it's spelled in the searchbar.

Much of what is covered under crop burns will not apply in your case but each page has something on it that you might need to know (or your vet). When a wound is very fresh (less than 12 hours) it can be sewn up easily as long as it's flushed with clean saline (a blend of salt and water). When one has been open too long, it might not do too well when closed. What you're looking for is to pull the torn edges of the inner bag (the crop or "ingluvies") out of the outer wound just enough to sew it up.

For a lot of folks who don't have access to true sutures, it is actually possible to use cotton thread for this. However, such stitches will have to be removed in a few days--they cannot be left in. Real sutures come in a variety of types but the two main groups are "absorbable" and "non-absorbable." Not all absorbable stitches will work well here but if you're going to "manage" the outer wound and keep it from closing initially, that won't matter much. The crop wound will heal together in a few days after it's stitched closed.

You can look on the internet for "suturing techniques" to understand how that part works. I think there's a link that I might still have that has illustrations that I can send to you in a different email. The suturing technique that is shown in the illustrations of pages 1113 to 1117 isn't the only way to do it. If you have to use your own needle and thread on a bird that's conscious (awake; as in, not under a general anesthetic) then you will just need to use a simpler technique. You don't want to pull the stitches too tight so you have to be careful. They will appear to loosen in a day and they can't be so loose that the two edges pull away from each other. 

You will need to leave the ends of the sutures/threads about an inch (two centimeters) long because the bird will untie them if you don't. It will also make it a lot easier to find them when it's time to take them out. You may have to cut a portion out of a sock and put over his neck (tape in place) to cover the wound so that he won't mess with it.

The bird will actually not feel you stitching the crop much at all. He'll get far more pain out of stitching the skin closed which you shouldn't do until the crop has sealed shut and the stitches there are out. You will need to keep that wound moist with the antibiotic cream or ointment."

Once again, I'd like to say that I don't advocate that people do these things themselves. I REALLY hope that Anaha can get a qualified vet to do the job (and any vet could if he or she had those pages). However, IF and WHEN you're stuck with no other way, then you gotta' do what you gotta' do. It is not uncommon, though, for homing pigeon people to stitch up their own birds, crops included.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

The hole is an inch deep , almost an inch across.I can see several grains in the hole.I think I can see a few blood vessels. After some looking, I found that the lower part of its crop is hurt.The grains just fall out. The wound is not too broad. It is on its chest, some 2 inches below its head.
I was unable to take photographs.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Anaha,

It's best to reference the "up and down" dimension of the hole from the breast bone. That is, there is a bone that runs from front to back called the "keel" and it stops at the very base of the neck. The crop sits inside and just above that. If you were looking into the crop, it would seem very deep. You should be able to probe it with a flashlight (torch) and see inside. It would look similar to looking inside your own mouth but without the teeth and tongue, of course.

Did you get all those pages and that picture and were you able to open them?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

While you're considering what to do, you can hold the bird so that he's almost straight up and down but tilted a little bit backward and he'll be able to get some food and water down. You can bulb in water to the portion of the wound where the seeds are and it'll make it down into the stomach. You can't put in much at a time but it can be done if you're willing to spend some time. That can help the bird keep its strength up.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

I got the picture and the pages. I did see through a flashlight but it is all stuffy , probably healed tissue, because it wasn't there when I first found it. Should I directly pour water into the wound through a syringe?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can only pour water in if you're sure it's going down the crop. Actually, it's possible to wash the entire wound out by holding the bird under a water faucet but you need to know a little bit about what you're doing first.

It would be best if the water is slightly warmed, no more than 35 degrees C. You need to compare that picture of the healing crop burn with what you see. If you can't be sure about what you're looking at, then let the bird eat a bunch of grain and look again. It should be obvious where the hole in the crop is if it's full of grain and some is falling out. 

You can hold the bird mostly on its back with its head somewhat elevated and syringe some water in where most of the grain is. You can't put too much in at a time and you only want to put in about 15 cc's total until you know how it's affecting the bird. For that you have to observe the droppings to see how wet they are.

What about the vet? Can you print out all the pages and take them with you to the vet?

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

I tried putting in water through the syringe after giving Miracle( I have named it so) some grains. Some grains fell down, but most went in. Also I noticed that many grains went in on their own, because very few could be seen outside that I had to put them in through the syringe.
I will print the pages that you sent me. Miracle's droppings are slightly more watery, and greenish in colour, which I am assuming is normal because all other pigeons that fly around here have the same coloured droppings.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hopefully, the hole in the crop itself is very small. That will keep the food better although the water can leak out pretty badly. Even a small hole in the crop like half of the diameter of a pencil will leak out a lot of water. Have you been able to determine how big the actual hole in the crop is?

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

The hole is more like a slit actually. It is some 3 millimetres broad but 1 inch long. The hole is leaking a lot of water.
Anaha.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We are talking about the hole in the crop and not the one in the skin, right? And the wound is horizontal, right? If the actual wound of the crop is that big, then I'm afraid that it simply has to be sewn up as there are no muscles to pull it together on its own. Have you determined whether or not a vet can do this for you?

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

I am talking about the wound in the muscle. The wound is horizontal. But still, considering that when I brought him that area was almost not there (I brought some 5 days ago) there seems to have been some improvement. Unfortunately I can't take the pigeon to a vet until sunday comes because my father takes me there and he isn't at home in the afternoon and I have my exams in the morning, so I am not there in the morning, and the vet isn't there in the evening. This vet is a good one though, and he was the first to give my previous pigeon some good treatment for pox. I haven't been able to take Miracle to him yet though; he can't be found all the time. The other vet is more a sort of dog lover, and I only took this bird there because I wanted Miracle to receive some treatment in case it was more than serious.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then, the major thing to do is to make sure that he's getting enough food and water through him AND that the wound doesn't create an abscess. Birds are really good about fighting infections due to shallow wounds on their own with a few exceptions. One of those is a bacteria called "Pasteurella Multocida" that is commonly found in the mouths of cats, dogs, on the talons of birds of prey, etc. Virulent species of that bacteria can be absolutely lethal to a bird in as little as 12 hours.

So, your job will be to keep the area clean and swabbed with anti-bacterial ointment and I think you indicated earlier that the bird is on oral antibiotics? If so, I'd keep those going because the leakage from the hole in the crop can generate an infection in the exposed tissues. If the hole in the crop is small, it is possible for it to heal on its own in time but you really don't want the outer tissues to close over such a leak before it has closed.

You will need to monitor his droppings to make sure that there's enough volume going through. A kitchen type scale is the best way if you have one but as long as he's pooping enough then that's a good sign. You may have to spend an hour each day holding him upwards and slightly back so that food and water can gravity feed down into him.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Okay I will continue the antibiotic. I have been dabbing the wound gently over the past few days and applying some ointment.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, the problem is the leaking fluids. There is a natural population of flora and fauna in the alimentary canal that don't suit well with other tissues. They often tend to cause rotting to start occurring. 

While I haven't researched this, I also wonder if the preliminary digestive enzymes found in saliva may help break down the exposed tissues. I coudn't get Pierpont's wounds to adequately finish healing until I stopped the leakage and that had to be done several times as it would begin leaking again after three days or so of re-suturing it.

Pierpont has taken almost three months to completely heal at this point. All that's left is a hole about the diameter of a small pencil lead that should be closed by the end of the week. It would have taken so much less time if I'd have gotten him within hours of the original wound because I could have sewn everything up right then and there after a thorough washing. When a wound is open too long (more than 12 hours or so) it takes a lot longer to get it closed and completely healed.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Anaha said:


> Miracle's droppings are slightly more watery, and greenish in colour, which I am assuming is normal because all other pigeons that fly around here have the same coloured droppings.


Hi Anaha,

What a lovely name.

While pigeon poo ideally should look solid green with white whip dollips on top, I'm sure the stress of the wound isn't helping either.

Keep your eye out that it doesn't get too watery as secondary infections can become a problem when a bird is stressed due to disease or injury.


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Okay, I will check to see if Miracle's droppings are getting more watery. Today it was pretty normal, sort of solid. I have been wondering ...Though I am giving Miracle Terramycin, is there a chance that it may get pigeon pox through some infection? Also I found out today that though its eyes have become red, it still squeaks so I think it is still a baby. Will this reduce its rate of recovery?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Anaha,

Older Birds long since ceased to be youngsters, may sometimes regress in some ways from trauma and injury, in the sounds they make and their mannerisms.

I have many times heard mature Pigeons who have been through some trauma, 'Squeak' and even shoulder pump as food is offered, even though they had not been Babys in many years.

This phase passes as they recover.

If yours is a young Bird, then in theory it will in deed be more likely to squeak for various things.

Now, how come this injury is still not sutured?

Time is something of import in matters like this.

The whole inside area needs to be sluiced and flushed out with Saline and or diluted peroxide, and to be carefully cleaned out and then sewn/sutured as needed...with the aperature/perforation of the esophagus or crop getting sutured first...and the outer skin secondly.

The longer you wait, the more problematic all of this will become.

...what are your plans for that?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Too...

Keeping the convelescent Bird on a White terrycloth Towell, allows one to see well the number and quality of their droppings.

Towells may be easily rotated with fresh ones every other day. Dried poops easily brush off before laundering.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Anaha said:


> Okay, I will check to see if Miracle's droppings are getting more watery. Today it was pretty normal, sort of solid. I have been wondering ...Though I am giving Miracle Terramycin, is there a chance that it may get pigeon pox through some infection? Also I found out today that though its eyes have become red, it still squeaks so I think it is still a baby. Will this reduce its rate of recovery?


If this is a youngster, his immune system is not fully developed, so that he is more susceptible to disease as well as the side effects of the drugs.

When a birds immune system is down they can get secondary infections, but they get pox from mosquito bites.

Once Miracle is off the Terramycin make sure to get him on a good probiotic asap, youngsters are still developing gut bacteria and deplete it quickly under stress. (Solaray, Multi Dopholis is a good one)


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Miracle flew a little today! It hasn't been flying since I brought it, but today when I was giving it some water it flew straight to a rod beneath the table which it has chosen. 
Are you talking about Hydrogen peroxide? I have that with me...
Miracle squeaks when it sees other pigeons and comes running in. Its size is also smaller compared to the other pigeons. 
I also saw that when it eats, it makes some movements with its neck and shoulder, as if it is trying to get the food down.Is that called shoulder pumping? I am also concerned that it is afraid of other pigeons. Will this pass as the wound heals?
Thanks,
Anaha.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he must be feeling a little better then.

My Pierpont is smaller, too. I expect that his wound occurred while he was still growing up and so he experienced a lot of virtual starvation. At that age, it'll cause one not to get as big as it should.

"Shoulder pumping" is when a young pigeon still being fed by its parents wiggles its wings a little bit up and down to let its parents know that it's STARVING TO DEATH AND WOULD YOU PLEASE FEED ME NOW!!!

I can't tell from your descriptions what, exactly, these motions are. Usually if they're completely self-feeding, they don't make the "shoulder pumping" motion unless they don't have any food in their bowl and you're bringing it to them. They have to be very used to this routine to do that and think of you as a parent.

I wouldn't be afraid for little Miracle in the psychological aspect--he'll be okay with other pigeons when the time comes.

Is he still leaking pretty bad?

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi
When Miracle eats anything, or even drinks, he moves his neck behind, then stretches it upwards, moves his wings upwards and comes back to normal position. Then he repeats this a few times, and becomes perfectly normal again. Could this mean that he is trying to move his muscles in such a way so that the food does not go through the hole ? 
There is still a little leakage, but most of it goes in.
How is Pierpont? 
Thanks.
Anaha.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Anaha,

Can you not get this wound and interior area, cleaned, examined by the Vet, and both it and the exterior skin, sutured?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Anaha, 

From what you describe, I would almost guess that he's got a disease that is very common to young and stressed pigeons that is called "canker" or, clinically, "trichomoniasis." It can cause a growth of cheese-like matter in the mouth and down the throat. To check for that, you have to hold him and open his beak so that you can look down inside for any pieces stuck on the insides of his mouth. Don't pull them off if you see them. Orange discoloration is also a possible sign. Everything should be somewhat pinkish.

If you find that then you need some very specific drugs like Metronidazole, Dimetridazole, Ronidazole and a few others. Sometimes they have trade names instead of their pharmacological names but I have no idea what they would be in your area. They also have Metronidazole for using in fish tanks as an antibiotic. The dosing must be adherred to very carefully with some of these drugs so if you find signs of canker and find the drugs get back with us about which drug you find and all the info about it that you can give us.

It is also possible, as you suggest, that he's got a special swallowing routine that he has to go through because there's damage to the swallowing mechanism from the wound. You should probably feel his neck all the way down and compare it to another pigeon's neck to see if you can feel any lumps or unnatural hardness.

Pierpont is doing just fine. Of the three major sections of his wound, only one still has that tiny little hole that's acting as a shunt. The rest is all feathered back over and you can't tell that he was ever hurt in the first place. He's pretty hard to catch now.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi
Canker? I read abt it, somewhere else on this site... Miracle's sleeping now, so I can't check, I will check in the morning, I don't like to wake him up when he is sleeping so peacefully. I do feel a lump on its front side, in the centre of its shining feathery neck. But I thought all pigeons have it... is that so?
Thanks.
Anaha.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the neck vertebrae loop forward there, especially when they don't have their necks extended upward. You have to feel up and down the neck and see if there's a lump in excess of the cervical vertebrae. Otherwise, what about looking into the mouth for cheesy growths?

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

It hasn't got it!! I checked thoroughly but there nothing over there like what you described. So I think maybe the other guess is correct.
Anaha.


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Little Miracle flew away yesterday before I could stop him. I don't know how he managed it, and I have been staring closely at all the pigeons I see but I can't find him. Still I guess if he flew away on his own, it was his choice... I guess he'll be happier in the open sky. I was planning to free him anyway after he healed, but he went away too fast. The entire house looks so gloomy now. 
Thanks.
Anaha.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear Miracle got out before completely healing. I *do so hope and pray* (for some divine intervention) that he/she will return to complete the necessary care until completion.


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

I hope so too...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You probably need to keep watch near the place where you originally found him as that's the most likely place he'll show up.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Then I will have to keep it in my school hall. I will do that.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, at least in that area as that place was originally "home." How far do you live from your school?

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Not very far. Just a 10 minutes walk. I wonder though if he remembers the way?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It depends on the bird--you can never know. Once, a racing homer was apparently captured by a rival and used as a breeder for 9 years before it escaped and went home. Other times, they get lost out of their own home without ever having been taken anywhere. He may take up with a local flock or he may go back to where he came from. If you never see him again then you'll never know.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

I have been searching the areas around here, and some other places. I did check the school hall but none of the pigeons looked like Miracle  
Anaha.


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

I didn't find him today in the hall either, although I did think there was a small squeaking pigy there. It was too high up to be recognisable.
Anaha.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Anaha, I do hope you find your pigeon but the main reason I'm writing this is to:


WISH YOU A VERY VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANAHA!!!

You've come a long way in your few years, haven't you? I don't know many kids your age that would have bothered trying to help a pigeon hurt like that.

Pidgey


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you! 
To Lady Tarheel: I hope so too..
To Pidgy: I suppose so... my parents gave the book The Alchemist for my birthday, and somehow I think its related to what you said...all about following what you think is right.
I had brought two more pigeons before.One ( a white beauty) I set free after it was well...that one was also a baby. The other, again a baby ( and it used to continuosly squeak ), had pigeon pox when I brought it home. Its resistance to diseases wasn't good enough and it died in my hands, still squeaking very softly . Actually I knew of this site since then, but I became a member now. I do hope pigeons keep coming....
I don't how this is related, but anyway.... 

Again Thank you!


----------



## Anaha (Oct 3, 2005)

http://miraclepigeon.tripod.com/miracle

This is the link for his photos. The photographs of the wound was not clear, because he was moving so much so I didn't load it, but his own is there. I managed to upload them today.
Anaha.


----------

